
Justin.tv is holding a hack day at Y Combinator - justin
http://apiwiki.justin.tv/mediawiki/index.php/Hack_Day_2_-_9/5/09
======
abstractbill
I'll be there. Looking forward to helping people build some awesome apps using
our api (I built <http://slumbervision.com> a couple of weeks back, using the
api while it was under active development).

~~~
arfrank
Is this what you meant? <http://slumbervision.com/>

~~~
abstractbill
Yes it was. Fixed, thanks.

------
arfrank
Does one need to actually need to attend to participate and qualify? Could we
possibly host a version on the other coast and livecast it?

~~~
jtvdeveloper
Dude, that would be awesome. Let us know what J.tv channel you're broadcasting
from, and we'll setup a weebly page so that everyone can watch from
everywhere, with a common chatbox.

------
yurylifshits
The same day we are organizing the first ever HackDay in Russia!
<http://hackday.ru>

